# NEW and need some help, please.



## White Owl (Nov 3, 2005)

OK. I'm not entirely new to Mantids, but I've had bad luck. Some died from shedding, some from my mistakes etc... But now im left with a couple mantids. 1 Giant Indian whos about 2 inches, 2 baby flower mantids, and 1 baby african. I have them housed in those little tanks, with the colored plastic lids. I usually throw lizard litter on the bottom ...and a branch or two. I spray it often etc...But i notice the tank gets this white STUFF on the side ffrom the water. I was just wondering, am i better off just putting my nymphs into something a lot simpler since theyre growing and prone to a lot? The white build up on the tank kind of urks me.


----------



## Lan (Nov 4, 2005)

i'm not exactly sure what you're asking, but the white stuff is just water marks from spraying. it's harmless to your mantids. if it's annoying, you can always clean the tanks. they should be just fine in those tanks, but if you want something simpler you could use jars or deli cups with mesh lids. hope this helps?


----------



## Geckospot (Nov 4, 2005)

The white stuff is caused by mineral deposits. When water evaporates, the minerals are left behind. It is harmless.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2005)

Yep mineral deposits. And I edited a certain word from your post. Keep the language clean please.


----------



## White Owl (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the responses

Yeah I was basically upset about that white stuff left...I thought it was more like mold or fungus growing and wouldnt be good for the nymphs.


----------



## White Owl (Nov 4, 2005)

well i just spray the water in the tank. would it be better to leave a little bowl of some sort? i dont like doing that cause then when i move the tank it spills all over. and whats this about rain water? if its better to give them rain water...i would do that.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

What I mean is, what ever you use to spray with leave the water in there for 48 hours. Yeah i'd recommend rain water, can't get anymore natural than that eh? I don't trust tap water anyway...


----------



## White Owl (Nov 4, 2005)

if you dont trust tap water in devon, uk. I shouldnt trust it here in NYC. lol well I always have a water botel and I spray them from there, so the waters always been sitting there. I think im gonna take your advice about the rain water and start collecting it. thanks


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

lol, Ok. I only started using rain water after I got tree frogs. It seemed so much better IMO.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 17, 2005)

how about putting something over the steam of a kettle and collecting the evaporating water?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 17, 2005)

...and why leave the water in there for 48 hours?


----------



## Samzo (Nov 17, 2005)

lets the water purify more


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2005)

I use Reptisafe in all my water used for spraying.


----------

